# Do riders know your rating before choosing the ride?



## Tlc33: (Nov 4, 2015)

do riders cancel if your rating is low? And if they are told what car your driving how come they can't find you?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Riders are idiots, there is also a picture of the driver and they hop in the wrong cars all the time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

No. And they don't "choose" except by canceling and ordering again.

Probably some do.

Because they're ****ing idiots.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> Riders are idiots, there is also a picture of the driver and they hop in the wrong cars all the time.


Driver picture, car description & license plate # & people still ask me if I'm their Uber on a weekly basis.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

uber pax are dummies.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> Riders are idiots, there is also a picture of the driver and they hop in the wrong cars all the time.


To be fair, having a pic of the driver isn't very helpful until they go to get into your car. It doesn't help if there are lots of cars around.

A pic of the car would be more helpful- I think Uber tells them the make or model, but not everyone knows what specific makes/models are from the name. Or there may be several cars around of the same model.

When I applied and was asked to upload a selfie, I was surprised I wasn't asked to upload a photo of my car.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I have cancelled on a driver because he was at a very low 4


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego they ask you to take photos of your car. Six of them. Do they post them... Not a chance. 

The only time I have canceled as a pax is when a taxi responded to my ping. I asked WTF and the driver told me he drives Uber after his shift. 
Tired driver = cxl. 

There was another car 4 minutes away with a fresh driver.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> To be fair, having a pic of the driver isn't very helpful until they go to get into your car. It doesn't help if there are lots of cars around.
> 
> A pic of the car would be more helpful- I think Uber tells them the make or model, but not everyone knows what specific makes/models are from the name. Or there may be several cars around of the same model.
> 
> When I applied and was asked to upload a selfie, I was surprised I wasn't asked to upload a photo of my car.


Just picked up three drunk girls and one of them had the sense to check my license plate prior to getting in.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego they ask you to take photos of your car. Six of them. Do they post them... Not a chance.
> 
> The only time I have canceled as a pax is when a taxi responded to my ping. I asked WTF and the driver told me he drives Uber after his shift.
> Tired driver = cxl.
> ...


The Houston ordinance says there's supposed to be a photo of my car for the rider but there isn't.

It's stupid because a lot of people can't tell one sedan from another, especially at night.

My car is distinctive and they still can't spot it. A pic is much better for drunks.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I gave myself a 1 star tonight..

I picked up this big fat potato chip eating mfr.. I pull up and he's going to town on a bag of ruffles. He tosses the bag on the ground and squeezes his fat ass into my backseat.

I drop him off.

Rate 1

30 mins later I get a ping from the same dude... How do I know? How many people are named spurgeon?

I acro ... 

5 minutes later my "idiot tolerance meter" goes down to 4.22 for past 1 day

Best one I ever received. I hope he had to squeeze into a prius.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The only time I have canceled as a pax is when a taxi responded to my ping. I asked WTF and the driver told me he drives Uber after his shift.


I am assuming UberX on this one. Does Uber allow cars painted as taxicabs to be used for UberX in San Diego? It does not allow that here. ......or could it be that the driver who responded to you is telling Uber that he uses another car but is using his taxi?................or is he using someone else's account?

It has been some time since I looked at San Diego's Hack Ordinances, but, I do seem to recall that there is a fine for high-flagging (carrying a passenger without running the meter). I seem to recall that it was in the neighbourhood of fifty to one-hundred dollars. It would seem not worth the risk to haul UberX passengers in a taxicab.

I can not blame you for your WTF. I would have WTF-ed it, as well. I would not have ridden with the guy because he was doing something illegal. Who knows what else he might do?



SECOTIME said:


> I hope he had to squeeze into a prius.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Driver picture, car description & license plate # & people still ask me if I'm their Uber on a weekly basis.


I'll do you one better. I'm the only driver I know of that uses a pick-up truck (white Toyota Tundra). EVERY person that gets in goes "Oh, a truck. I was expecting a car." *facepalm*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> He tosses the bag on the ground and squeezes his fat ass into my backseat.


Immediate one star rider for being a litterbug. I would have put it in "Park", walked around the car, picked up his greasy bag, and got back behind the wheel with the bag in my coat pocket. Then: "Where to?"

Drop him off, take his money, one star that litterbug M.FR.

I grew up with "Hootie the Owl" and "Smokey the Bear" and this guy:









I. HATE. LITTERBUGS.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Umm... Uber does show a stock photo of your car in the rider app. No idea why your's wouldn't show up.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Umm... Uber does show a stock photo of your car in the rider app. No idea why your's wouldn't show up.


Just recently, I found this out. But, the stock photo showed a car with a different color. (My car is white. How hard can that one be?)


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Because they are lazy.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I get asked: "Are you ______"? then they show me a picture of a driver who's clearly a different race.


----------

